
Ask HN: What is the most interesting example of AI use on the web? - wsieroci
Hi,<p>I am looking for some most interesting&#x2F;awesome example of AI&#x2F;neural network use on the web? Do you know something like that?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
damian2000
Microsoft's "How Old Do I Look" site (it uses the Azure machine learning API)
...

[https://how-old.net](https://how-old.net)

It worked pretty well for me - within 2 years.

~~~
dutchbrit
Mine was 10 years off (37 instead of 27). Might be the beard though

------
chayajadhav
I recently saw some interesting stuff, enabling front end engineers to speed
up mobile front end development using A.I. So converting Designs to complete
HTML & CSS (user interface code) including styling, components, UI controls.
This would save hours of development work and enable developers to focus more
on the logic/ solution part.

~~~
ABNWZ
Where did you see this / Have you got a link? I would be very interested in
having a look as a current front end developer.

~~~
chayajadhav
Its dhi.io They have mentioned about the natural language part (for backend
connectivity) but for visuals to convert designs to html/css they are using
image processing and neural network. And are releasing an early beta next
monday.

~~~
ABNWZ
Cool, thank you. I shall have a look come Monday.

------
lenomad
"The Grid[0] harnesses the power of artificial intelligence to take everything
you throw at it - videos, images, text, urls and more - and automatically
shape them into a custom website unique to you"

Seems like a good use of AI.

[0] [https://thegrid.io/](https://thegrid.io/)

------
boniface316
Anything to do with educational would be great, I think.

------
segmondy
www.google.com

